# Buster the Counter Surfing Cockapoo



## jenmow (Mar 9, 2011)

Any advise for a 2yr, very energic Cockapoo named Buster. Our little Buster has perfected the art of swiping food off counters with his paws using his super power jumping techniques. He also LOVES to beg for food.

We are not permitted to use electric shockers or the SCAT MAT- Buster has epilepsy and those things aren't good for him. We are stern with him and when we have energy we go back and forth with him in and out of his crate. But we are at a loss. 

Any suggestions!
Thank you-
Busters Mom


----------



## Tressa (Aug 31, 2010)

They are little thieves, aren't they?  I read on another forum about putting baking trays or similar on the edge of the counter and when they jump they fall off with a clatter and frighten the dog. Well, thats the theory. Suppose it costs nothing to have a go Good luck.


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

You could try putting double sided sticky tape along the counter edge, he won't like getting his fur caught on the sticky tape when he jumps up.


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

Tressa said:


> They are little thieves, aren't they?  I read on another forum about putting baking trays or similar on the edge of the counter and when they jump they fall off with a clatter and frighten the dog. Well, thats the theory. Suppose it costs nothing to have a go Good luck.


i agree with that one, another one i know of but have never had to try is mouce traps on the counter, this was for a dog whos jumping at the counter was so bad he kept turning on the gass coocker, the mouse traps snap and give him a fright. as i say i i have never used them so dont know exactly how it would work. 

or you could put a lead on him and put lots of tast things on the counter that you know he will jump for and give him a lead correction if her goes for them. 

or same kind of situation but use an remot controle spray collar aslong as it isnt something that would afect his epilepsy.


----------



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

I was reading last night about training by using 'incompatible behaviours'. I like it because it gives the dog something positive to do, so he's not just getting told off all the time.

It's a pretty basic principle - he jumps up and instead of shouting at him, you ask him to sit/lie down/shake a paw - anything that he is trained to do, that is completely physically incompatible with jumping up. Then you treat and praise him for the good behaviour. I've been trying it with Rosie and it's not stopped her jumping up on the settee yet, but it does get her down when she jumps up and it stops me from feeling like I am shouting OFF every five minutes, so I feel much happier! And that's got to be a good thing. 

I think it links in quite well with the positive training technique I wrote about on my other thread yesterday - take a look at that, because maybe you need something to startle him as well.


----------



## Tressa (Aug 31, 2010)

I like that idea - it used to be called 'negative reinforcement' in my student days - in effect the bad behaviour is ignored and good behaviour rewarded. I used to be confused by the term, but the 'negative' bit is the ignoring bit of it, and leads to the positive change in behaviour. I keep trying it with my granddaughter, mind you, and it has had mixed responses - but then, she usually has her eyes fixed on the computer screen or the TV at the time, and just ignores me (until i am forced to shout after all) Anyway, any positive training method isgood in my book, and its a nice thread.


----------



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

Tressa said:


> I like that idea - it used to be called 'negative reinforcement' in my student days - in effect the bad behaviour is ignored and good behaviour rewarded. I used to be confused by the term, but the 'negative' bit is the ignoring bit of it, and leads to the positive change in behaviour. I keep trying it with my granddaughter, mind you, and it has had mixed responses - but then, she usually has her eyes fixed on the computer screen or the TV at the time, and just ignores me (until i am forced to shout after all) Anyway, any positive training method isgood in my book, and its a nice thread.


Ha - I tried it with my son yesterday - he was climbing on the coffee table, which always drives me mental because he completely ignores me telling him off for it. So, I just put him on the floor and asked him to do a dance for me. Which he did, and I laughed, then he went off and played nicely! Normally that would be five minutes of me shouting, him climbing and then me putting him in his bedroom and feeling bad!

So, now, can I use the crate training techique on the children too? (Just joking! Or am I?)


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

weez74 said:


> ha - i tried it with my son yesterday - he was climbing on the coffee table, which always drives me mental because he completely ignores me telling him off for it. So, i just put him on the floor and asked him to do a dance for me. Which he did, and i laughed, then he went off and played nicely! Normally that would be five minutes of me shouting, him climbing and then me putting him in his bedroom and feeling bad!
> 
> So, now, can i use the crate training techique on the children too? (just joking! Or am i?)


lol!!!!! Bahahahhahahahhahahha that is so awesome!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Kid and puppy training working hand in hand.... I like your style Louise  

I will put my positive head tomorrow and try it on Oakley and the kids ha ha ha. 

Jumping on the sofa...... oh the OFF command .... tricky one :S


----------



## jenmow (Mar 9, 2011)

*Interesting...*

Thank you for all your posts! I'm going to try some of these ideas. I just never realized how smart this breed of really is. I'm going to post a picture soon so you can see our little guy.


----------

